# How to grow Phrag Kovachii?



## Justin (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi All!

I've decided to get a P. kovachii, and before I do i wanted to get the latest info on how to succesfully grow this species. 

I grow indoors under lights, usually in fine bark/perlite/charcoal/sphag mix. I water with tapwater <250 ppm TDS/7.0 pH, and fertilize my Phrags very weekly a couple times per month. Humidity is in the 50-60% range in the summer and 30% in the winter, and temps are intermediate (normal indoor human living conditions). I try to water my Phrags at least twice per week. For reference, Phrag bessae grows satisfactorily for me.

Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2014)

I have ordered a flask to try again, I killed a bunch before.  Get the biggest size you can afford. There is a post here from their natural environment. you will have to up your humidity and probably lower your temps.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I have ordered a flask to try again, I killed a bunch before.  Get the biggest size you can afford. There is a post here from their natural environment. you will have to up your humidity and probably lower your temps.



Where did you get it Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2014)

Peruflora, 7/$50 I will try again, the price on the prev. bloomed was stressful!!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2014)

That is a good deal. Are you at work?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 16, 2014)

I grow my kovachii, that I got 1 1/2 year ago (1 mature growth, and 1 young one) since 1 year on the windowsill of my bedroom, window facing east! The plant today is 3 mature growths, and 4 young growths! I had the plant sitting like my other Phrags in a plate with +/- 1cm of water! So far I was satisfied, but today I repotted it, because some leaves of the oldest growth were turning yellowish! 

Let's see what the future brings..., hoping for some bloom ..  !

Jean


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey Justin!

If your besseae is growing well for you then you should not have a problem with kovachii. I have mine next to my besseae with at least a cm of water and I try to keep the temps cool (mid 50s to mid 60's). I flush the pot at least twice a week.

Good luck!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll parrot the others, if you're doing well with Phrag. besseae, then there's a good chance that you'll do just fine with Phrag. kovachii.

As a disclaimer, I do not grow Phrag. kovachii. I'm risk adverse, and while I'm fairly sure I'd do okay with this species, I'm not willing to risk spending what this species current costs. No matter how good a grower you are, these things can die, even if it's the result of a freak accident. Phrag. kovachii simply hasn't had the benefit of generations of line breeding to make them more adaptable to home culture, so there's that added issue.

I have done quite a bit of reading and research, plus I grow a number of kovachii hybrids, so take my advice with a grain of salt, but I think this would all apply.

First, kovachii is a water loving phrag. Grow it wet. Provide it with as high quality of water as you can. If you have access to RO or DI water, great. If you can collect rain water, perfect. Your ppm reading, presumably from an EC meter, is higher than I use for my phrags. In general, I keep the ppm readings as close to 100 ppm as I can give, +/- 50 ppm. Usually I err on the low side.

Your winter humidity levels sound very low. Since slippers, at least around here, seem to be susceptible to bacterial and fungal infections, I don't recommend misting to raise the humidity. Consider purchasing an ultrasonic humidifier. Any increase above 30% is good. I shoot for 50% - 60% or higher, with good airflow. In the winter, my ultrasonic humidifier is paramount to keeping the humidity at acceptable levels.

I use oyster shell, crushed coral, limestone, etc with most of my slippers to provide extra calcium and to help buffer the pH of the potting mix. From what I've read, this is particularly important for Phrag. kovachii. These materials are easy to acquire, most aquarium shops or farm supply stores will carry one or more of these products.

Keep the temperatures moderate. Indoor temps work well for me overall. In my parts, indoor temps for the summer means highs of upper 70s F to low 80s F during the day time, low to mid 70s F at night. In winter, the highs are usually low 70s F during the day, and 60s F at night.

Please pardon any spelling and grammar mistakes, it's late and I'm tired.


----------



## Stone (Oct 17, 2014)

I had trouble with mine at first. (the usual stabbing in the dark) Now it is finally doing well. I have it in diatomite with a little orchiata and a dash of sphag. It sits in water always. If you keep it soaking wet you can afford to use a nice open (but absorbtive) mix.
It does not mind fertilizer either when its wet.
I just got a flask too but I was not very happy with them. No roots on any of the seedlings and too messed up to replate. But even these are surviving sitting in pure fine orchiata and a saucer of water (in the bottom of the pot is diatomite only).


----------



## Justin (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

